# linux-2.6.0-gentoo: Hardware vs. Software

## Pythagoras1

 *Quote:*   

> Your Linux 2.6 was sent to me
> 
> I'm not sure
> 
> What to do with it
> ...

 

^^ allusion to Björk  :Smile:  

Okay, I explain here the the other problems occured in https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=118396.

Somehow interesting is that linux-2.4.20-gentoo-r6 runs perfectly at me, unlike linux-2.6.0-gentoo.

The second thing is, that during boot I see many messages like:

get_drv 0: 2 -> 2

put_drv 0: 2 -> 1  (just examples)

The third thing is that ALSA does not detect my Soundchip althought I compiled the correct Driver in (in 2.4 it was CONFIG_SOUND_CS4232=m, now CONFIG_SND_CS4232=y). I didn't merge any alsa user space programs yet, but the "ALSA: No Soundcards detected"-Message appeares before init. I compiled in nearly everything because of the fourth problem:

Loading of modules goes on forever! I cleaned out /etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.6 and /etc/fstab to avoid loading any modules by init. First it waits a while before starting init, then it takes a long time when "Calculating module dependencies" and at least it hangs when starting the isdn4linux-daemon in the default runlevel ("loading isdnctrl configuration") althought I compiled the driver into the kernel.

The fifth and most disliked issue by me is that the system doesn't react on any keyboard input, even if I pass init=/bin/sh to the kernel. The Num, Caps and Scroll LEDs can be - as usual - switched on and off without hanging in a state, but any other input doesn't reach the standard input.

every help is welcome!

My hardware in common: PC: Siemens-Nixdorf PC 200 MM

 CPU: Pentium MMX 200 MHz

 BIOS: Phoenix

 Keyboard and Mouse both connected as PS/2

/proc/pci (from linux-2.4.20-gentoo-r6)

```
PCI devices found:

  Bus  0, device   0, function  0:

    Host bridge: Intel Corp. 430TX - 82439TX MTXC (rev 1).

      Master Capable.  Latency=32.  

  Bus  0, device   7, function  0:

    ISA bridge: Intel Corp. 82371AB/EB/MB PIIX4 ISA (rev 1).

  Bus  0, device   7, function  1:

    IDE interface: Intel Corp. 82371AB/EB/MB PIIX4 IDE (rev 1).

      Master Capable.  Latency=64.  

      I/O at 0xfcf0 [0xfcff].

  Bus  0, device   7, function  2:

    USB Controller: Intel Corp. 82371AB/EB/MB PIIX4 USB (rev 1).

      IRQ 11.

      Master Capable.  Latency=64.  

      I/O at 0xf800 [0xf81f].

  Bus  0, device   7, function  3:

    Bridge: Intel Corp. 82371AB/EB/MB PIIX4 ACPI (rev 1).

      IRQ 9.

  Bus  0, device   8, function  0:

    VGA compatible controller: Matrox Graphics, Inc. MGA 1064SG [Mystique] (rev 2).

      IRQ 9.

      Master Capable.  Latency=64.  

      Non-prefetchable 32 bit memory at 0xfedfc000 [0xfedfffff].

      Prefetchable 32 bit memory at 0xfd800000 [0xfdffffff].

      Non-prefetchable 32 bit memory at 0xfe000000 [0xfe7fffff].

  Bus  0, device  18, function  0:

    Network controller: AVM Audiovisuelles MKTG & Computer System GmbH A1 ISDN [Fritz] (rev 2).

      IRQ 10.

      Non-prefetchable 32 bit memory at 0xfedfbc00 [0xfedfbc1f].

      I/O at 0xf400 [0xf41f].

  Bus  0, device  19, function  0:

    Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL-8139/8139C/8139C+ (rev 16).

      IRQ 9.

      Master Capable.  Latency=64.  Min Gnt=32.Max Lat=64.

      I/O at 0xe800 [0xe8ff].

      Non-prefetchable 32 bit memory at 0xfedfb800 [0xfedfb8ff].

  Bus  0, device  20, function  0:

    USB Controller: CMD Technology Inc USB0670 (rev 6).

      IRQ 11.

      Master Capable.  Latency=64.  Min Gnt=2.Max Lat=4.

      Non-prefetchable 32 bit memory at 0xfedfa000 [0xfedfafff].
```

/proc/isapnp (from linux-2.4.20-gentoo-r6)

```
Card 1 'CSCf238:CRD4238B-3' PnP version 1.0 Product version 0.2

  Logical device 0 'CSC0000:WSS/SB'

    Device is active

    Active port 0x534,0x388,0x220

    Active IRQ 5 [0x2]

    Active DMA 1,3

    Resources 0

      Priority preferred

      Port 0x534-0x534, align 0x3, size 0x4, 16-bit address decoding

      Port 0x388-0x388, align 0x7, size 0x4, 16-bit address decoding

      Port 0x220-0x220, align 0x1f, size 0x10, 16-bit address decoding

      IRQ 5 High-Edge

      DMA 1 8-bit byte-count compatible

      DMA 0,3 8-bit byte-count compatible

      Alternate resources 0:1

        Priority acceptable

        Port 0x534-0xffc, align 0x3, size 0x4, 16-bit address decoding

        Port 0x388-0x388, align 0x7, size 0x4, 16-bit address decoding

        Port 0x220-0x260, align 0x1f, size 0x10, 16-bit address decoding

        IRQ 5,7,2/9,11,12,15 High-Edge

        DMA 1,3 8-bit byte-count compatible

        DMA 0,1,3 8-bit byte-count compatible

      Alternate resources 0:2

        Priority functional

        Port 0x534-0xffc, align 0x3, size 0x4, 16-bit address decoding

        Port 0x388-0x3f8, align 0x7, size 0x4, 16-bit address decoding

        Port 0x220-0x300, align 0x1f, size 0x10, 16-bit address decoding

        IRQ 5,7,2/9,11,12,15 High-Edge

        DMA 0,1,3 8-bit byte-count compatible

  Logical device 1 'CSC0001:GAME'

    Device is not active

    Resources 0

      Priority preferred

      Port 0x200-0x200, align 0x7, size 0x8, 16-bit address decoding

      Alternate resources 0:1

        Priority acceptable

        Port 0x208-0x208, align 0x7, size 0x8, 16-bit address decoding

  Logical device 2 'CSC0010:CTRL'

    Device is not active

    Resources 0

      Priority preferred

      Port 0x120-0xff8, align 0x7, size 0x8, 16-bit address decoding

  Logical device 3 'CSC0003:MPU'

    Device is not active

    Resources 0

      Priority preferred

      Port 0x330-0x3e0, align 0x7, size 0x2, 16-bit address decoding

      Alternate resources 0:1

        Priority acceptable

        Port 0x330-0x330, align 0x7, size 0x2, 16-bit address decoding

        IRQ 11 High-Edge

      Alternate resources 0:2

        Priority functional

        Port 0x330-0x360, align 0x7, size 0x2, 16-bit address decoding

        IRQ 2/9,11,12,15 High-Edge
```

/usr/src/linux-beta/.config (the 2.6 configuration)

```
#

# Automatically generated make config: don't edit

#

CONFIG_X86=y

CONFIG_MMU=y

CONFIG_UID16=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_ISA_DMA=y

#

# Code maturity level options

#

CONFIG_EXPERIMENTAL=y

CONFIG_CLEAN_COMPILE=y

CONFIG_STANDALONE=y

CONFIG_BROKEN_ON_SMP=y

#

# General setup

#

CONFIG_SWAP=y

CONFIG_SYSVIPC=y

CONFIG_BSD_PROCESS_ACCT=y

CONFIG_SYSCTL=y

CONFIG_LOG_BUF_SHIFT=14

# CONFIG_IKCONFIG is not set

# CONFIG_EMBEDDED is not set

CONFIG_KALLSYMS=y

CONFIG_FUTEX=y

CONFIG_EPOLL=y

CONFIG_IOSCHED_NOOP=y

CONFIG_IOSCHED_AS=y

CONFIG_IOSCHED_DEADLINE=y

#

# Loadable module support

#

CONFIG_MODULES=y

CONFIG_MODULE_UNLOAD=y

CONFIG_MODULE_FORCE_UNLOAD=y

CONFIG_OBSOLETE_MODPARM=y

# CONFIG_MODVERSIONS is not set

CONFIG_KMOD=y

#

# Processor type and features

#

CONFIG_X86_PC=y

# CONFIG_X86_VOYAGER is not set

# CONFIG_X86_NUMAQ is not set

# CONFIG_X86_SUMMIT is not set

# CONFIG_X86_BIGSMP is not set

# CONFIG_X86_VISWS is not set

# CONFIG_X86_GENERICARCH is not set

# CONFIG_X86_ES7000 is not set

# CONFIG_M386 is not set

# CONFIG_M486 is not set

# CONFIG_M586 is not set

# CONFIG_M586TSC is not set

CONFIG_M586MMX=y

# CONFIG_M686 is not set

# CONFIG_MPENTIUMII is not set

# CONFIG_MPENTIUMIII is not set

# CONFIG_MPENTIUM4 is not set

# CONFIG_MK6 is not set

# CONFIG_MK7 is not set

# CONFIG_MK8 is not set

# CONFIG_MELAN is not set

# CONFIG_MCRUSOE is not set

# CONFIG_MWINCHIPC6 is not set

# CONFIG_MWINCHIP2 is not set

# CONFIG_MWINCHIP3D is not set

# CONFIG_MCYRIXIII is not set

# CONFIG_MVIAC3_2 is not set

# CONFIG_X86_GENERIC is not set

CONFIG_X86_CMPXCHG=y

CONFIG_X86_XADD=y

CONFIG_X86_L1_CACHE_SHIFT=5

CONFIG_RWSEM_XCHGADD_ALGORITHM=y

CONFIG_X86_PPRO_FENCE=y

CONFIG_X86_F00F_BUG=y

CONFIG_X86_WP_WORKS_OK=y

CONFIG_X86_INVLPG=y

CONFIG_X86_BSWAP=y

CONFIG_X86_POPAD_OK=y

CONFIG_X86_ALIGNMENT_16=y

CONFIG_X86_GOOD_APIC=y

CONFIG_X86_INTEL_USERCOPY=y

# CONFIG_HPET_TIMER is not set

# CONFIG_HPET_EMULATE_RTC is not set

# CONFIG_SMP is not set

CONFIG_PREEMPT=y

# CONFIG_X86_UP_APIC is not set

CONFIG_X86_TSC=y

CONFIG_X86_MCE=y

# CONFIG_X86_MCE_NONFATAL is not set

# CONFIG_TOSHIBA is not set

# CONFIG_I8K is not set

# CONFIG_MICROCODE is not set

# CONFIG_X86_MSR is not set

# CONFIG_X86_CPUID is not set

# CONFIG_EDD is not set

CONFIG_NOHIGHMEM=y

# CONFIG_HIGHMEM4G is not set

# CONFIG_HIGHMEM64G is not set

# CONFIG_MATH_EMULATION is not set

CONFIG_MTRR=y

CONFIG_HAVE_DEC_LOCK=y

#

# Power management options (ACPI, APM)

#

CONFIG_PM=y

# CONFIG_SOFTWARE_SUSPEND is not set

# CONFIG_PM_DISK is not set

#

# ACPI (Advanced Configuration and Power Interface) Support

#

CONFIG_ACPI=y

CONFIG_ACPI_BOOT=y

CONFIG_ACPI_INTERPRETER=y

CONFIG_ACPI_SLEEP=y

CONFIG_ACPI_SLEEP_PROC_FS=y

# CONFIG_ACPI_AC is not set

# CONFIG_ACPI_BATTERY is not set

# CONFIG_ACPI_BUTTON is not set

# CONFIG_ACPI_FAN is not set

CONFIG_ACPI_PROCESSOR=y

CONFIG_ACPI_THERMAL=y

# CONFIG_ACPI_ASUS is not set

# CONFIG_ACPI_TOSHIBA is not set

# CONFIG_ACPI_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_ACPI_BUS=y

CONFIG_ACPI_EC=y

CONFIG_ACPI_POWER=y

CONFIG_ACPI_PCI=y

CONFIG_ACPI_SYSTEM=y

# CONFIG_ACPI_RELAXED_AML is not set

#

# APM (Advanced Power Management) BIOS Support

#

# CONFIG_APM is not set

#

# CPU Frequency scaling

#

# CONFIG_CPU_FREQ is not set

#

# Bus options (PCI, PCMCIA, EISA, MCA, ISA)

#

CONFIG_PCI=y

# CONFIG_PCI_GOBIOS is not set

# CONFIG_PCI_GODIRECT is not set

CONFIG_PCI_GOANY=y

CONFIG_PCI_BIOS=y

CONFIG_PCI_DIRECT=y

CONFIG_PCI_LEGACY_PROC=y

CONFIG_PCI_NAMES=y

CONFIG_ISA=y

# CONFIG_EISA is not set

# CONFIG_MCA is not set

# CONFIG_SCx200 is not set

CONFIG_HOTPLUG=y

#

# PCMCIA/CardBus support

#

# CONFIG_PCMCIA is not set

CONFIG_PCMCIA_PROBE=y

#

# PCI Hotplug Support

#

# CONFIG_HOTPLUG_PCI is not set

#

# Executable file formats

#

CONFIG_BINFMT_ELF=y

# CONFIG_BINFMT_AOUT is not set

CONFIG_BINFMT_MISC=y

#

# Device Drivers

#

#

# Generic Driver Options

#

# CONFIG_FW_LOADER is not set

#

# Memory Technology Devices (MTD)

#

# CONFIG_MTD is not set

#

# Parallel port support

#

CONFIG_PARPORT=y

CONFIG_PARPORT_PC=y

CONFIG_PARPORT_PC_CML1=m

# CONFIG_PARPORT_SERIAL is not set

# CONFIG_PARPORT_PC_FIFO is not set

# CONFIG_PARPORT_PC_SUPERIO is not set

# CONFIG_PARPORT_OTHER is not set

CONFIG_PARPORT_1284=y

#

# Plug and Play support

#

CONFIG_PNP=y

# CONFIG_PNP_DEBUG is not set

#

# Protocols

#

CONFIG_ISAPNP=y

CONFIG_PNPBIOS=y

#

# Block devices

#

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_FD=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_XD is not set

# CONFIG_PARIDE is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_CPQ_DA is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_CPQ_CISS_DA is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_DAC960 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_UMEM is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_LOOP=m

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CRYPTOLOOP is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_NBD is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_RAM=m

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_RAM_SIZE=16384

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_INITRD is not set

# CONFIG_LBD is not set

#

# ATA/ATAPI/MFM/RLL support

#

CONFIG_IDE=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDE=y

#

# Please see Documentation/ide.txt for help/info on IDE drives

#

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_HD_IDE is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDISK=y

CONFIG_IDEDISK_MULTI_MODE=y

# CONFIG_IDEDISK_STROKE is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDECD=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDETAPE is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEFLOPPY is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDESCSI is not set

# CONFIG_IDE_TASK_IOCTL is not set

# CONFIG_IDE_TASKFILE_IO is not set

#

# IDE chipset support/bugfixes

#

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CMD640=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CMD640_ENHANCED is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEPNP is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEPCI=y

CONFIG_IDEPCI_SHARE_IRQ=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_OFFBOARD is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_GENERIC is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_OPTI621 is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_RZ1000=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDMA_PCI=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDMA_FORCED is not set

CONFIG_IDEDMA_PCI_AUTO=y

# CONFIG_IDEDMA_ONLYDISK is not set

# CONFIG_IDEDMA_PCI_WIP is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_ADMA=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_AEC62XX is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_ALI15X3 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_AMD74XX is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CMD64X is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_TRIFLEX is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CY82C693 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CS5520 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CS5530 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_HPT34X is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_HPT366 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SC1200 is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_PIIX=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_NS87415 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_PDC202XX_OLD is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_PDC202XX_NEW is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SVWKS is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SIIMAGE is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SIS5513 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SLC90E66 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_TRM290 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_VIA82CXXX is not set

# CONFIG_IDE_CHIPSETS is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDMA=y

# CONFIG_IDEDMA_IVB is not set

CONFIG_IDEDMA_AUTO=y

# CONFIG_DMA_NONPCI is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_HD is not set

#

# SCSI device support

#

CONFIG_SCSI=y

CONFIG_SCSI_PROC_FS=y

#

# SCSI support type (disk, tape, CD-ROM)

#

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SD is not set

# CONFIG_CHR_DEV_ST is not set

# CONFIG_CHR_DEV_OSST is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SR is not set

# CONFIG_CHR_DEV_SG is not set

#

# Some SCSI devices (e.g. CD jukebox) support multiple LUNs

#

# CONFIG_SCSI_MULTI_LUN is not set

CONFIG_SCSI_REPORT_LUNS=y

# CONFIG_SCSI_CONSTANTS is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_LOGGING is not set

#

# SCSI low-level drivers

#

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_3W_XXXX_RAID is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_7000FASST is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_ACARD is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_AHA152X is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_AHA1542 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_AACRAID is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_AIC7XXX is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_AIC7XXX_OLD is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_AIC79XX is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_ADVANSYS is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_IN2000 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_MEGARAID is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_SATA is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_BUSLOGIC is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_CPQFCTS is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_DMX3191D is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_DTC3280 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_EATA is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_EATA_PIO is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_FUTURE_DOMAIN is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_GDTH is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_GENERIC_NCR5380 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_GENERIC_NCR5380_MMIO is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_IPS is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_INIA100 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_PPA is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_IMM is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_NCR53C406A is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_SYM53C8XX_2 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_PAS16 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_PSI240I is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_QLOGIC_FAS is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_QLOGIC_ISP is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_QLOGIC_FC is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_QLOGIC_1280 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_SYM53C416 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_DC395x is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_T128 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_U14_34F is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_ULTRASTOR is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_NSP32 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_DEBUG is not set

#

# Old CD-ROM drivers (not SCSI, not IDE)

#

# CONFIG_CD_NO_IDESCSI is not set

#

# Multi-device support (RAID and LVM)

#

# CONFIG_MD is not set

#

# Fusion MPT device support

#

#

# IEEE 1394 (FireWire) support (EXPERIMENTAL)

#

# CONFIG_IEEE1394 is not set

#

# I2O device support

#

# CONFIG_I2O is not set

#

# Networking support

#

CONFIG_NET=y

#

# Networking options

#

CONFIG_PACKET=y

# CONFIG_PACKET_MMAP is not set

# CONFIG_NETLINK_DEV is not set

CONFIG_UNIX=y

# CONFIG_NET_KEY is not set

CONFIG_INET=y

CONFIG_IP_MULTICAST=y

# CONFIG_IP_ADVANCED_ROUTER is not set

# CONFIG_IP_PNP is not set

# CONFIG_NET_IPIP is not set

# CONFIG_NET_IPGRE is not set

# CONFIG_IP_MROUTE is not set

# CONFIG_ARPD is not set

# CONFIG_INET_ECN is not set

# CONFIG_SYN_COOKIES is not set

# CONFIG_INET_AH is not set

# CONFIG_INET_ESP is not set

# CONFIG_INET_IPCOMP is not set

CONFIG_IPV6=y

# CONFIG_IPV6_PRIVACY is not set

# CONFIG_INET6_AH is not set

# CONFIG_INET6_ESP is not set

# CONFIG_INET6_IPCOMP is not set

# CONFIG_IPV6_TUNNEL is not set

# CONFIG_DECNET is not set

# CONFIG_BRIDGE is not set

# CONFIG_NETFILTER is not set

#

# SCTP Configuration (EXPERIMENTAL)

#

CONFIG_IPV6_SCTP__=y

# CONFIG_IP_SCTP is not set

# CONFIG_ATM is not set

# CONFIG_VLAN_8021Q is not set

# CONFIG_LLC2 is not set

# CONFIG_IPX is not set

# CONFIG_ATALK is not set

# CONFIG_X25 is not set

# CONFIG_LAPB is not set

# CONFIG_NET_DIVERT is not set

# CONFIG_ECONET is not set

# CONFIG_WAN_ROUTER is not set

# CONFIG_NET_FASTROUTE is not set

# CONFIG_NET_HW_FLOWCONTROL is not set

#

# QoS and/or fair queueing

#

# CONFIG_NET_SCHED is not set

#

# Network testing

#

# CONFIG_NET_PKTGEN is not set

CONFIG_NETDEVICES=y

#

# ARCnet devices

#

# CONFIG_ARCNET is not set

CONFIG_DUMMY=m

# CONFIG_BONDING is not set

# CONFIG_EQUALIZER is not set

# CONFIG_TUN is not set

# CONFIG_NET_SB1000 is not set

#

# Ethernet (10 or 100Mbit)

#

CONFIG_NET_ETHERNET=y

CONFIG_MII=m

# CONFIG_HAPPYMEAL is not set

# CONFIG_SUNGEM is not set

# CONFIG_NET_VENDOR_3COM is not set

# CONFIG_LANCE is not set

# CONFIG_NET_VENDOR_SMC is not set

# CONFIG_NET_VENDOR_RACAL is not set

#

# Tulip family network device support

#

# CONFIG_NET_TULIP is not set

# CONFIG_AT1700 is not set

# CONFIG_DEPCA is not set

# CONFIG_HP100 is not set

# CONFIG_NET_ISA is not set

CONFIG_NET_PCI=y

# CONFIG_PCNET32 is not set

# CONFIG_AMD8111_ETH is not set

# CONFIG_ADAPTEC_STARFIRE is not set

# CONFIG_AC3200 is not set

# CONFIG_APRICOT is not set

# CONFIG_B44 is not set

# CONFIG_FORCEDETH is not set

# CONFIG_CS89x0 is not set

# CONFIG_DGRS is not set

# CONFIG_EEPRO100 is not set

# CONFIG_E100 is not set

# CONFIG_FEALNX is not set

# CONFIG_NATSEMI is not set

# CONFIG_NE2K_PCI is not set

# CONFIG_8139CP is not set

CONFIG_8139TOO=m

# CONFIG_8139TOO_PIO is not set

# CONFIG_8139TOO_TUNE_TWISTER is not set

# CONFIG_8139TOO_8129 is not set

# CONFIG_8139_OLD_RX_RESET is not set

# CONFIG_SIS900 is not set

# CONFIG_EPIC100 is not set

# CONFIG_SUNDANCE is not set

# CONFIG_TLAN is not set

# CONFIG_VIA_RHINE is not set

# CONFIG_NET_POCKET is not set

#

# Ethernet (1000 Mbit)

#

# CONFIG_ACENIC is not set

# CONFIG_DL2K is not set

# CONFIG_E1000 is not set

# CONFIG_NS83820 is not set

# CONFIG_HAMACHI is not set

# CONFIG_YELLOWFIN is not set

# CONFIG_R8169 is not set

# CONFIG_SIS190 is not set

# CONFIG_SK98LIN is not set

# CONFIG_NET_BROADCOM is not set

# CONFIG_TIGON3 is not set

#

# Ethernet (10000 Mbit)

#

# CONFIG_IXGB is not set

# CONFIG_FDDI is not set

# CONFIG_HIPPI is not set

# CONFIG_PLIP is not set

CONFIG_PPP=m

# CONFIG_PPP_MULTILINK is not set

# CONFIG_PPP_FILTER is not set

# CONFIG_PPP_ASYNC is not set

CONFIG_PPP_SYNC_TTY=m

CONFIG_PPP_DEFLATE=m

# CONFIG_PPP_BSDCOMP is not set

# CONFIG_PPPOE is not set

# CONFIG_SLIP is not set

#

# Wireless LAN (non-hamradio)

#

# CONFIG_NET_RADIO is not set

#

# Token Ring devices

#

# CONFIG_TR is not set

# CONFIG_NET_FC is not set

# CONFIG_RCPCI is not set

# CONFIG_SHAPER is not set

#

# Wan interfaces

#

# CONFIG_WAN is not set

#

# Amateur Radio support

#

# CONFIG_HAMRADIO is not set

#

# IrDA (infrared) support

#

# CONFIG_IRDA is not set

#

# Bluetooth support

#

# CONFIG_BT is not set

#

# ISDN subsystem

#

CONFIG_ISDN_BOOL=y

#

# Old ISDN4Linux

#

CONFIG_ISDN=y

CONFIG_ISDN_NET_SIMPLE=y

# CONFIG_ISDN_NET_CISCO is not set

CONFIG_ISDN_PPP=y

CONFIG_ISDN_PPP_VJ=y

# CONFIG_ISDN_MPP is not set

CONFIG_ISDN_PPP_BSDCOMP=m

# CONFIG_ISDN_AUDIO is not set

#

# ISDN feature submodules

#

# CONFIG_ISDN_DRV_LOOP is not set

#

# CAPI subsystem

#

# CONFIG_ISDN_CAPI is not set

#

# ISDN4Linux hardware drivers

#

#

# Passive cards

#

CONFIG_ISDN_DRV_HISAX=y

#

# D-channel protocol features

#

CONFIG_HISAX_EURO=y

# CONFIG_DE_AOC is not set

# CONFIG_HISAX_NO_SENDCOMPLETE is not set

# CONFIG_HISAX_NO_LLC is not set

# CONFIG_HISAX_NO_KEYPAD is not set

# CONFIG_HISAX_1TR6 is not set

# CONFIG_HISAX_NI1 is not set

CONFIG_HISAX_MAX_CARDS=8

#

# HiSax supported cards

#

# CONFIG_HISAX_16_0 is not set

# CONFIG_HISAX_16_3 is not set

# CONFIG_HISAX_TELESPCI is not set

# CONFIG_HISAX_S0BOX is not set

# CONFIG_HISAX_AVM_A1 is not set

CONFIG_HISAX_FRITZPCI=y

# CONFIG_HISAX_AVM_A1_PCMCIA is not set

# CONFIG_HISAX_ELSA is not set

# CONFIG_HISAX_IX1MICROR2 is not set

# CONFIG_HISAX_DIEHLDIVA is not set

# CONFIG_HISAX_ASUSCOM is not set

# CONFIG_HISAX_TELEINT is not set

# CONFIG_HISAX_HFCS is not set

# CONFIG_HISAX_SEDLBAUER is not set

# CONFIG_HISAX_SPORTSTER is not set

# CONFIG_HISAX_MIC is not set

# CONFIG_HISAX_NETJET is not set

# CONFIG_HISAX_NETJET_U is not set

# CONFIG_HISAX_NICCY is not set

# CONFIG_HISAX_ISURF is not set

# CONFIG_HISAX_HSTSAPHIR is not set

# CONFIG_HISAX_BKM_A4T is not set

# CONFIG_HISAX_SCT_QUADRO is not set

# CONFIG_HISAX_GAZEL is not set

# CONFIG_HISAX_HFC_PCI is not set

# CONFIG_HISAX_W6692 is not set

# CONFIG_HISAX_HFC_SX is not set

# CONFIG_HISAX_ENTERNOW_PCI is not set

# CONFIG_HISAX_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_HISAX_ST5481 is not set

# CONFIG_HISAX_FRITZ_PCIPNP is not set

# CONFIG_HISAX_FRITZ_CLASSIC is not set

# CONFIG_HISAX_HFCPCI is not set

#

# Active cards

#

# CONFIG_ISDN_DRV_ICN is not set

# CONFIG_ISDN_DRV_PCBIT is not set

# CONFIG_ISDN_DRV_SC is not set

# CONFIG_ISDN_DRV_ACT2000 is not set

# CONFIG_ISDN_DRV_EICON is not set

# CONFIG_ISDN_DRV_TPAM is not set

# CONFIG_HYSDN is not set

#

# Telephony Support

#

# CONFIG_PHONE is not set

#

# Input device support

#

CONFIG_INPUT=y

#

# Userland interfaces

#

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV=y

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV_PSAUX=y

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV_SCREEN_X=1024

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV_SCREEN_Y=768

CONFIG_INPUT_JOYDEV=m

# CONFIG_INPUT_TSDEV is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_EVDEV is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_EVBUG is not set

#

# Input I/O drivers

#

# CONFIG_GAMEPORT is not set

CONFIG_SOUND_GAMEPORT=y

CONFIG_SERIO=y

CONFIG_SERIO_I8042=y

CONFIG_SERIO_SERPORT=y

# CONFIG_SERIO_CT82C710 is not set

# CONFIG_SERIO_PARKBD is not set

# CONFIG_SERIO_PCIPS2 is not set

#

# Input Device Drivers

#

CONFIG_INPUT_KEYBOARD=y

CONFIG_KEYBOARD_ATKBD=y

# CONFIG_KEYBOARD_SUNKBD is not set

# CONFIG_KEYBOARD_XTKBD is not set

# CONFIG_KEYBOARD_NEWTON is not set

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSE=y

CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2=y

# CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2_SYNAPTICS is not set

# CONFIG_MOUSE_SERIAL is not set

# CONFIG_MOUSE_INPORT is not set

# CONFIG_MOUSE_LOGIBM is not set

# CONFIG_MOUSE_PC110PAD is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_JOYSTICK is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_TOUCHSCREEN is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_MISC is not set

#

# Character devices

#

CONFIG_VT=y

CONFIG_VT_CONSOLE=y

CONFIG_HW_CONSOLE=y

# CONFIG_SERIAL_NONSTANDARD is not set

#

# Serial drivers

#

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250=m

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_ACPI=y

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_NR_UARTS=4

# CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_EXTENDED is not set

#

# Non-8250 serial port support

#

CONFIG_SERIAL_CORE=m

CONFIG_UNIX98_PTYS=y

CONFIG_UNIX98_PTY_COUNT=256

CONFIG_PRINTER=y

# CONFIG_LP_CONSOLE is not set

# CONFIG_PPDEV is not set

# CONFIG_TIPAR is not set

#

# I2C support

#

# CONFIG_I2C is not set

#

# I2C Algorithms

#

#

# I2C Hardware Bus support

#

#

# I2C Hardware Sensors Chip support

#

# CONFIG_I2C_SENSOR is not set

#

# Mice

#

# CONFIG_BUSMOUSE is not set

# CONFIG_QIC02_TAPE is not set

#

# IPMI

#

# CONFIG_IPMI_HANDLER is not set

#

# Watchdog Cards

#

# CONFIG_WATCHDOG is not set

# CONFIG_HW_RANDOM is not set

# CONFIG_NVRAM is not set

# CONFIG_RTC is not set

# CONFIG_GEN_RTC is not set

# CONFIG_DTLK is not set

# CONFIG_R3964 is not set

# CONFIG_APPLICOM is not set

# CONFIG_SONYPI is not set

#

# Ftape, the floppy tape device driver

#

# CONFIG_FTAPE is not set

CONFIG_AGP=y

# CONFIG_AGP_ALI is not set

# CONFIG_AGP_ATI is not set

# CONFIG_AGP_AMD is not set

# CONFIG_AGP_AMD64 is not set

CONFIG_AGP_INTEL=y

# CONFIG_AGP_NVIDIA is not set

# CONFIG_AGP_SIS is not set

# CONFIG_AGP_SWORKS is not set

# CONFIG_AGP_VIA is not set

CONFIG_DRM=y

# CONFIG_DRM_TDFX is not set

# CONFIG_DRM_GAMMA is not set

# CONFIG_DRM_R128 is not set

# CONFIG_DRM_RADEON is not set

# CONFIG_DRM_I810 is not set

# CONFIG_DRM_I830 is not set

CONFIG_DRM_MGA=y

# CONFIG_DRM_SIS is not set

# CONFIG_MWAVE is not set

# CONFIG_RAW_DRIVER is not set

CONFIG_HANGCHECK_TIMER=m

#

# Multimedia devices

#

CONFIG_VIDEO_DEV=m

#

# Video For Linux

#

#

# Video Adapters

#

# CONFIG_VIDEO_PMS is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_BWQCAM is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_CQCAM is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_W9966 is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_CPIA is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_STRADIS is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_MXB is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_DPC is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_HEXIUM_ORION is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_HEXIUM_GEMINI is not set

#

# Radio Adapters

#

# CONFIG_RADIO_CADET is not set

# CONFIG_RADIO_RTRACK is not set

# CONFIG_RADIO_RTRACK2 is not set

# CONFIG_RADIO_AZTECH is not set

# CONFIG_RADIO_GEMTEK is not set

# CONFIG_RADIO_GEMTEK_PCI is not set

# CONFIG_RADIO_MAXIRADIO is not set

# CONFIG_RADIO_MAESTRO is not set

# CONFIG_RADIO_SF16FMI is not set

# CONFIG_RADIO_TERRATEC is not set

# CONFIG_RADIO_TRUST is not set

# CONFIG_RADIO_TYPHOON is not set

# CONFIG_RADIO_ZOLTRIX is not set

#

# Digital Video Broadcasting Devices

#

# CONFIG_DVB is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_BTCX is not set

#

# Graphics support

#

# CONFIG_FB is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_SELECT is not set

#

# Console display driver support

#

CONFIG_VGA_CONSOLE=y

# CONFIG_MDA_CONSOLE is not set

CONFIG_DUMMY_CONSOLE=y

#

# Sound

#

CONFIG_SOUND=y

#

# Advanced Linux Sound Architecture

#

CONFIG_SND=y

CONFIG_SND_SEQUENCER=y

# CONFIG_SND_SEQ_DUMMY is not set

# CONFIG_SND_OSSEMUL is not set

# CONFIG_SND_VERBOSE_PRINTK is not set

# CONFIG_SND_DEBUG is not set

#

# Generic devices

#

# CONFIG_SND_DUMMY is not set

# CONFIG_SND_VIRMIDI is not set

# CONFIG_SND_MTPAV is not set

# CONFIG_SND_SERIAL_U16550 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_MPU401 is not set

#

# ISA devices

#

# CONFIG_SND_AD1816A is not set

# CONFIG_SND_AD1848 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_CS4231 is not set

CONFIG_SND_CS4232=y

# CONFIG_SND_CS4236 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ES968 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ES1688 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ES18XX is not set

# CONFIG_SND_GUSCLASSIC is not set

# CONFIG_SND_GUSEXTREME is not set

# CONFIG_SND_GUSMAX is not set

# CONFIG_SND_INTERWAVE is not set

# CONFIG_SND_INTERWAVE_STB is not set

# CONFIG_SND_OPTI92X_AD1848 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_OPTI92X_CS4231 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_OPTI93X is not set

# CONFIG_SND_SB8 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_SB16 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_SBAWE is not set

# CONFIG_SND_WAVEFRONT is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ALS100 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_AZT2320 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_CMI8330 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_DT019X is not set

# CONFIG_SND_OPL3SA2 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_SGALAXY is not set

# CONFIG_SND_SSCAPE is not set

#

# PCI devices

#

# CONFIG_SND_ALI5451 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_AZT3328 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_CS46XX is not set

# CONFIG_SND_CS4281 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_EMU10K1 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_KORG1212 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_NM256 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_RME32 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_RME96 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_RME9652 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_HDSP is not set

# CONFIG_SND_TRIDENT is not set

# CONFIG_SND_YMFPCI is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ALS4000 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_CMIPCI is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ENS1370 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ENS1371 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ES1938 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ES1968 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_MAESTRO3 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_FM801 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ICE1712 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ICE1724 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_INTEL8X0 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_SONICVIBES is not set

# CONFIG_SND_VIA82XX is not set

# CONFIG_SND_VX222 is not set

#

# ALSA USB devices

#

# CONFIG_SND_USB_AUDIO is not set

#

# Open Sound System

#

# CONFIG_SOUND_PRIME is not set

#

# USB support

#

CONFIG_USB=y

# CONFIG_USB_DEBUG is not set

#

# Miscellaneous USB options

#

CONFIG_USB_DEVICEFS=y

# CONFIG_USB_BANDWIDTH is not set

# CONFIG_USB_DYNAMIC_MINORS is not set

#

# USB Host Controller Drivers

#

# CONFIG_USB_EHCI_HCD is not set

# CONFIG_USB_OHCI_HCD is not set

CONFIG_USB_UHCI_HCD=y

#

# USB Device Class drivers

#

# CONFIG_USB_AUDIO is not set

# CONFIG_USB_BLUETOOTH_TTY is not set

# CONFIG_USB_MIDI is not set

# CONFIG_USB_ACM is not set

# CONFIG_USB_PRINTER is not set

CONFIG_USB_STORAGE=y

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_DATAFAB is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_FREECOM is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_ISD200 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_DPCM is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_HP8200e is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_SDDR09 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_SDDR55 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_JUMPSHOT is not set

#

# USB Human Interface Devices (HID)

#

# CONFIG_USB_HID is not set

#

# USB HID Boot Protocol drivers

#

# CONFIG_USB_KBD is not set

# CONFIG_USB_MOUSE is not set

# CONFIG_USB_AIPTEK is not set

# CONFIG_USB_WACOM is not set

# CONFIG_USB_KBTAB is not set

# CONFIG_USB_POWERMATE is not set

# CONFIG_USB_XPAD is not set

#

# USB Imaging devices

#

# CONFIG_USB_MDC800 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SCANNER is not set

# CONFIG_USB_MICROTEK is not set

# CONFIG_USB_HPUSBSCSI is not set

#

# USB Multimedia devices

#

# CONFIG_USB_DABUSB is not set

# CONFIG_USB_VICAM is not set

# CONFIG_USB_DSBR is not set

# CONFIG_USB_IBMCAM is not set

# CONFIG_USB_KONICAWC is not set

# CONFIG_USB_OV511 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_PWC is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SE401 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STV680 is not set

#

# USB Network adaptors

#

# CONFIG_USB_CATC is not set

# CONFIG_USB_KAWETH is not set

# CONFIG_USB_PEGASUS is not set

# CONFIG_USB_RTL8150 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_USBNET is not set

#

# USB port drivers

#

# CONFIG_USB_USS720 is not set

#

# USB Serial Converter support

#

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL is not set

#

# USB Miscellaneous drivers

#

# CONFIG_USB_TIGL is not set

# CONFIG_USB_AUERSWALD is not set

# CONFIG_USB_RIO500 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_BRLVGER is not set

# CONFIG_USB_LCD is not set

# CONFIG_USB_TEST is not set

# CONFIG_USB_GADGET is not set

#

# File systems

#

CONFIG_EXT2_FS=m

# CONFIG_EXT2_FS_XATTR is not set

CONFIG_EXT3_FS=y

# CONFIG_EXT3_FS_XATTR is not set

CONFIG_JBD=y

# CONFIG_JBD_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_REISERFS_FS=y

# CONFIG_REISERFS_CHECK is not set

# CONFIG_REISERFS_PROC_INFO is not set

# CONFIG_JFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_XFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_MINIX_FS is not set

# CONFIG_ROMFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_QUOTA is not set

# CONFIG_AUTOFS_FS is not set

CONFIG_AUTOFS4_FS=y

#

# CD-ROM/DVD Filesystems

#

CONFIG_ISO9660_FS=y

CONFIG_JOLIET=y

# CONFIG_ZISOFS is not set

CONFIG_UDF_FS=m

#

# DOS/FAT/NT Filesystems

#

CONFIG_FAT_FS=m

CONFIG_MSDOS_FS=m

CONFIG_VFAT_FS=m

CONFIG_NTFS_FS=m

# CONFIG_NTFS_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_NTFS_RW is not set

#

# Pseudo filesystems

#

CONFIG_PROC_FS=y

CONFIG_PROC_KCORE=y

CONFIG_DEVFS_FS=y

CONFIG_DEVFS_MOUNT=y

# CONFIG_DEVFS_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_DEVPTS_FS is not set

CONFIG_TMPFS=y

# CONFIG_HUGETLBFS is not set

# CONFIG_HUGETLB_PAGE is not set

CONFIG_RAMFS=y

CONFIG_SUPERMOUNT=y

# CONFIG_SUPERMOUNT_DEBUG is not set

#

# Miscellaneous filesystems

#

# CONFIG_ADFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_AFFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_HFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_BEFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_BFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_EFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_CRAMFS is not set

# CONFIG_VXFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_HPFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_QNX4FS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_SYSV_FS is not set

# CONFIG_UFS_FS is not set

#

# Network File Systems

#

CONFIG_NFS_FS=y

# CONFIG_NFS_V3 is not set

# CONFIG_NFS_V4 is not set

# CONFIG_NFS_DIRECTIO is not set

CONFIG_NFSD=y

# CONFIG_NFSD_V3 is not set

# CONFIG_NFSD_TCP is not set

CONFIG_LOCKD=y

CONFIG_EXPORTFS=y

CONFIG_SUNRPC=y

# CONFIG_SUNRPC_GSS is not set

CONFIG_SMB_FS=m

# CONFIG_SMB_NLS_DEFAULT is not set

# CONFIG_CIFS is not set

# CONFIG_NCP_FS is not set

# CONFIG_CODA_FS is not set

# CONFIG_INTERMEZZO_FS is not set

# CONFIG_AFS_FS is not set

#

# Partition Types

#

# CONFIG_PARTITION_ADVANCED is not set

CONFIG_MSDOS_PARTITION=y

CONFIG_SMB_NLS=y

CONFIG_NLS=y

#

# Native Language Support

#

CONFIG_NLS_DEFAULT="utf8"

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_437 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_737 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_775 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_850 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_852 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_855 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_857 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_860 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_861 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_862 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_863 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_864 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_865 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_866 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_869 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_936 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_950 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_932 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_949 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_874 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_8 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_1250 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_1251 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_1 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_2 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_3 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_4 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_5 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_6 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_7 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_9 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_13 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_14 is not set

CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_15=y

# CONFIG_NLS_KOI8_R is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_KOI8_U is not set

CONFIG_NLS_UTF8=y

#

# Profiling support

#

# CONFIG_PROFILING is not set

#

# Kernel hacking

#

# CONFIG_DEBUG_KERNEL is not set

# CONFIG_DEBUG_SPINLOCK_SLEEP is not set

# CONFIG_FRAME_POINTER is not set

#

# Security options

#

# CONFIG_SECURITY is not set

#

# Cryptographic options

#

CONFIG_CRYPTO=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_HMAC=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_NULL=m

CONFIG_CRYPTO_MD4=m

CONFIG_CRYPTO_MD5=m

CONFIG_CRYPTO_SHA1=m

CONFIG_CRYPTO_SHA256=m

CONFIG_CRYPTO_SHA512=m

CONFIG_CRYPTO_DES=m

CONFIG_CRYPTO_BLOWFISH=m

CONFIG_CRYPTO_TWOFISH=m

CONFIG_CRYPTO_SERPENT=m

CONFIG_CRYPTO_AES=m

CONFIG_CRYPTO_CAST5=m

CONFIG_CRYPTO_CAST6=m

CONFIG_CRYPTO_DEFLATE=m

CONFIG_CRYPTO_TEST=m

#

# Library routines

#

CONFIG_CRC32=m

CONFIG_ZLIB_INFLATE=m

CONFIG_ZLIB_DEFLATE=m

CONFIG_X86_BIOS_REBOOT=y

CONFIG_PC=y
```

----------

## Pythagoras1

I updated to 2.6.0-gentoo-r1 and something changed, but not everything.

these messages still appear:

```
get_drv 0: 2 -> 2

put_drv 0: 2 -> 1 (examples)
```

what do they mean?  :Confused: 

ALSA seems to work now. There is a wider range of drivers available, and the 2.4 pendant wasn't compatible anymore (now: CONFIG_SND_CS4236=y)  :Razz: 

Loading of modules still goes on forever and hangs the system!  :Evil or Very Mad: 

And Linux still does not react on keyboard input.  :Mad:  Only Scroll Lock works like it should.

----------

## neekibo

 *Quote:*   

> /usr/src/linux-beta/.config (the 2.6 configuration) 

 

The sym-link /usr/src/linux must point to your actually used kernel-sources.

For example nvidia-kernel (module) will fail to compile if the link isn't set correctly.

So if not, do so.

----------

